# clones and vat grown people



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Does the Imperium have anything against humans who were not concieved the old fashioned way?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

In the early fluff, cloning was forbidden along with things like artificial intelligence, but this has changed somewhat. As fluff developed, there was talk of clones of great heroes like Macharius, and the process of replicae, which is cloning SMs from progenoid glands, like the Raven Guard did after the Heresy. 

I'm reading Titanicus at the moment, and it also mentions that the legion's Skitarri are vat grown specifically for their massive bulk and ferocity.


----------



## delonemonkey (Oct 16, 2008)

The main ones i have heard of are Geno troopers, or something like that. They are basically vat grown soldiers all with great genes for soldiers. They are in guard like units, im not sure if they are still around in 40k, it might be that they still are just lower in number. They show up in the book Legion. The skitarii mentioned above are pretty much the same thing but heavy augmented. They are for sure still around in 40k. 

and then you can also buy yourself vat bred muscles and stuff like that, which is common for hive clanners


----------



## Not_Chad (11 mo ago)

delonemonkey said:


> The main ones i have heard of are Geno troopers, or something like that. They are basically vat grown soldiers all with great genes for soldiers. They are in guard like units, im not sure if they are still around in 40k, it might be that they still are just lower in number. They show up in the book Legion. The skitarii mentioned above are pretty much the same thing but heavy augmented. They are for sure still around in 40k.
> 
> and then you can also buy yourself vat bred muscles and stuff like that, which is common for hive clanners


Are there any descriptions on how a vat grown individual is made?


----------

